# Easy Chuck news; I have two C1000 chucks in stock for sale.



## Sherman (Jan 24, 2015)

Since late 2010 I have served as a retailer for Easy Wood Tools. Yesterday the corporate office emailed that they are out of stock until March for the fabulous Easy Chucks. I am an independent small dealer yet I have sold four Easy Chucks. my current inventory includes two C1000 chucks (1:8 TPI headstock fitting), a variety of accessory jaws and some sets of Big Easy Jaws for bowl turning. My web site is www.shermanstops.com and I have two Facebook pages. I just wanted to let the trade know I have some chucks for sale.


----------



## SDB777 (Jan 29, 2015)

Sales tip.....
Big doesn't use 1x8tpi, big lathes use at least 1-1/4x8tpi

I like the Nova stuff, for the money that is.



Scott (budgets can't be broken) B


----------



## Sherman (Jan 29, 2015)

SDB777 said:


> Sales tip.....
> Big doesn't use 1x8tpi, big lathes use at least 1-1/4x8tpi
> 
> I like the Nova stuff, for the money that is.
> ...


Scott,
I knew that and I am not offended by your attempted correction. Look at our web site and you will learn more about our bowl turning jaws labeled as Big Easy Jaws, having no relation to the headstock thread count. They snap into the C1000 or C2000 lathe chuck. One of my favorite sayings is: Inspect what you expect.
Sherman


----------



## Aliraza183 (Mar 12, 2015)

Do you have anything you turned out of these????


----------



## ShermanC (Mar 12, 2015)

Aliraza183 said:


> Do you have anything you turned out of these????


Not yet...I've reorganized my two shops and had a cold wet winter, sidetracked with tree service jobs and a to do list a block long. Other things are getting done but not wood turning. I miss it big time.


----------

